# Mail : la barre d'en haut a disparu



## Bobski64 (11 Juin 2014)

mail : la barre d'outils d'en haut a disparu
pourquoi? comment la faire revenir?
snow leopard
merci


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2014)

soit le fichier des preferences est corrompu

soit le fichier est sain et une fausse manip t'as fait masquer  la barre
( regarde donc  menu Mail / presentation !)
tu devrais y voir des options  genre masquer afficher la barre , personnaliser la barre

ps c'est aussi  évoqué dans l'aide mac 
et les sujets mail c'est section internet 
(ce sujet sera déplacé)


----------



## tonrain (11 Juin 2014)

En haut à droite de la fenêtre de Mail, tu devrais voir un bouton clair, tu cliques dessus et ça revient tout seul.

Rien à voir avec un fichier corrompu, une grande partie des applications pré-Lion pouvait masquer la barre d'outils via ce bouton pour ceux qui préféraient avoir le plus grand espace de travail possible.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2014)

kignon a dit:


> En haut à droite de la fenêtre de Mail, tu devrais voir un bouton clair, tu cliques dessus et ça revient tout seul.


Sous Snow Leopard ? 

Il me semble que le mode "plein écran" n'est implanté que depuis Lion ou ML


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Juin 2014)

clic droit en haut de la fenêtre et décocher masque le barre d'outils ( peut-être ) ou passer par le menu de mail... barre de menu ... presentation...  afficher la barre d'outils


----------



## tonrain (11 Juin 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sous Snow Leopard ?
> 
> Il me semble que le mode "plein écran" n'est implanté que depuis Lion ou ML&#8230;



J'ai dit pré-Lion et je parle de ce bouton là, qui n'a rien avoir avec le mode plein écran. Le bouton plein écran n'a fait que prendre sa place, mais en aucun cas sa fonction quasiment absente depuis Lion+.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2014)

kignon a dit:


> J'ai dit pré-Lion et je parle de ce bouton là, qui n'a rien avoir avec le mode plein écran.


Je ne me souvenais plus de ce bouton ! Rappel salutaire


----------



## tonrain (11 Juin 2014)

Personnellement je ne l'ai quasiment jamais utilisé sauf pour deux-trois applications, donc on l'oublie relativement vite... :love:


----------



## Bobski64 (12 Juin 2014)

évidemment que c'était une mauvaise manip et tout simple
Mais quand on ne sait pas................!!!!!!!!!
merci beaucoup


----------

